
Comcast to Unveil Cellular Plans in Challenge to Verizon, AT&T - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/comcast-jumps-into-wireless-wars-1491471003
======
dforrestwilson1
I hate Comcast. Haven't used them in many years, but seemingly every month I
read about something shady they have done to their customers.

I seriously question how many Comcast customers will opt to use any more
services than they absolutely have to from an abusive cable monopoly. Maybe I
am missing something here?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Yeah, I mean, I do choose Comcast for home internet, because the other
providers in my area can't provide the performance I want.

...But the last thing I want is to do _more_ business with them.

